
I'm selling Zetapush: realtime back end as a service - mikaelmorvan
Hi there,<p>I&#x27;m sick of France! Technological innovation cannot find an investor here. After 4 years of effort, a platform in production, customers, innovations by hundred, I&#x27;m fed up.<p>What does ZetaPush do (www.zetapush.com)? It is a platform that allows you to connect all your devices in real time, in Web, in MQTT,... In addition to the real-time connection, technical services are available such as NoSQL storage, SQL, search engine, email, push notifications, etc.
The platform can be installed on any cloud or any baremetal servers. And the platform can be sold On premise with a licence server.<p>And finally, ZetaPush&#x27;s technical services can be extended with JavaScript &#x2F; TypeScript and even our proprietary language, Zms. Developers work is reduced by 50 %!<p>If you are interested in the full techno ( source code of ZetaPush, 400 k lines of Java, Spring, fully documented), make me an offer by email to morvan (at) zetapush (dot) com<p>Mikaël Morvan, ZetaPush CEO
======
marcus_chang
Sounds similar to Firebase. Can you provide some financial/user metrics for
potential buyers?

~~~
mikaelmorvan
Hi,

Yes, It's like Firebase with more turnkeys services, serverless capabilities,
and with the ability to host it anywhere. Can you send me a mail for financial
requests ? morvan (at) zetapush (dot) com

Mikaël

------
richardknop
Can you explain to me what your SaaS product does like I'm 5? I looked at the
website and am a bit confused. Is this a PaaS like CloudFoundry?

~~~
mikaelmorvan
Hello,

When you need to create a Web or mobile application, you have to create your
backend, you must set up servers, set up databases (or possibly take them to a
hosting company) and you must code your server code.

To do this, you need to hire an architect, a backend developer and for your
web or mobile application, Fronts developers. It's very complex, it takes time
and developer costs are high.

ZetaPush offers turnkey services that are instantly deployed on ZetaPush
infrastructure. A front developer is autonomous, he does not need to have
knowledge of software architecture or backend: only JavaScript. One developer
versus at least three! It makes the difference! In short, ZetaPush saves
companies a lot of time and money when they choose us.

Hope you've got your answer Mikaël

